# rear window install question



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

on my 70 there are some clips atached to the window sill that hold on the chrome. holding them on are studs that are welded to the sill. i had to replace the bottom section of it and now i don't have thoes studs. how do they get welded on? can i do it or are there special tools?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The replacment clips I got for my `65 has screws included. You just drilled a hole and screwed the clip to the sill.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

do they need to be specific places for the chrome to clip on or can they be anywhere?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They need to be spaced and recessed into the sill the same as the remaining clips.
To be honest, I just let the guy who put the front and back windows in drill them and install the trim.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

if i was you i would use the stud lacations from you rusted old part or notice were thay are on anothe ca and amesperf.com makes scews that are a direct eplacement for the studs for 64-72, the desribshion reads ( g134g replaces broken or missing nail head studs used in secuing reveal molding clips to the body. these are a must when replaceing windshield or rear window panels. g134g is a unique style screw specifically designed for this application. 100 pieces per box. part number g134g $4.50 a box and right under that thay got lower windshield stops with screws fit a/body 68-72 describshion is ( these stops hold the bottom of the windshield at the proper height for installation its part number g134j


----------

